# Seething mad ATM



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

So I take my dog out just now and on our return from out of no where we get pelted with stones.

Luckily they missed us both,but this sort of thing makes me think if I could I'd use my slingshot difference is I would not miss









Teenagers are not in my good book ATM









Funny thing is I saw three lads hanging about and as there was no one else about..it has to be them...little low lives going nowhere in life IMO

Ok rant over...


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

The little whippersnappers were giving you a hard time eh? Ahh, the good old days !


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i know teenagers these days









p.s im not like that thats just immature what they are doing


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hagencopen said:


> The little whippersnappers were giving you a hard time eh? Ahh, the good old days !


I don't recall throwing stones at people walking their dog at night,in the good old days









This sort of thing is why airguns were given 18 years + to purchase as so called whippersnappers were to often taking pot shots at passing cars,people and pets.

So In my opinion its a good job that ATM these upstarts are oblivious to slingshots or so it seems,fingers crossed.....now the sad part once slingshots become mainstream among these whippersnappers it will only be a matter of time before we see injuries reported in the media ............and there endeth our fun as they'll be banned for sure


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Little buggers threw a drinks can at me once, I just watched it land a few feet away, then roared at them; they all legged it ... in other words they're more afraid of you, than you are of them!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Little buggers threw a drinks can at me once, I just watched it land a few feet away, then roared at them; they all legged it ... in other words they're more afraid of you, than you are of them!


I'm not afraid of them or for myself "I'm big enough and ugly enough to take care of myself" but more afraid for my little dog..should he get hit in the eye


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, they actually did that to somebody who's walking the dog? I know there was news in UK where 2 teenagers(if not mistaken) took down a seagull at the beach and their dog went to fetch it, somebody reported the case and it went to the court.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Do you think a teenager would go well in a curry?


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Taste better with tom-yam don't you think?


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Do you think a teenager would go well in a curry?


Maybe... On the plus side, though, it wouldn't technically be cannibalism!









But anyway, teenagers nowadays really aren't very pleasant - the majority, that is. I am part of the minority who are responsible and, quite frankly, not retarded. The minority can see the rapidly growing majority, which kind of makes me sad...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

To be honest, most of the people I meet (teens included) are very nice, but anyone in a group, tends to get a bit carried away, and there are those individuals who like to cause trouble ... they usually get trouble when they try it with me.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> To be honest, most of the people I meet (teens included) are very nice, but anyone in a group, tends to get a bit carried away, and there are those individuals who like to cause trouble ... they usually get trouble when they try it with me.


_*
Ohhhh -- tuff guy, eh?*_


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Didn't you see my video? I don't back down easily ... not if I have the right cutting tools. And a nice wig, and maybe a good distance between me and the protaganist.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

When I see the young toughs outside I usually wear my blonde wig and a mini skirt. Works every time.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> When I see the young toughs outside I usually wear my blonde wig and a mini skirt. Works every time.


What do you mean " When I see the young toughs outside" ? I think the sentence works much better without it.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------

